# ChrisNCT's Picture Thread... New T's, Molts etc.



## ChrisNCT (Jul 23, 2005)

Hello. 

I started this thread to make it easier to have a dedicated thread to *constantly* update new molt pics , sizes and new Tarantulas that I aquire.

You can add this page to your favorites in your browser if you would like to find the page easier in the future.

The next post will include pics starting this "online" photo album.

Thanks for checking this post out~!

ChrisNCT


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jul 23, 2005)

*New Molts: 07-23-2005*

Welcome and enjoy the new pics as they come. This is the first round of pics till next Tarantula molt within my collection.


Up first we have a very small Aphonopelma anax spiderling. This pic was taken after the molt. The size is the spiderling is approx. 1/2" now.
*Aphonopelma anax*






Next we have a tiny Nandu chromatus spiderling. This pic was taken after the molt. The size is the spiderling is approx. 1/8" now.
*Nandu chromatus*







Next we have a Pterinochilus sp "Usambara" spider. This pic was taken after the molt. The size is the spider is approx.3" now.
*Pterinochilus sp "Usambara"*







Last we have a Psalmopeus pulcher juv. This pic was taken after the molt. The size is the spider is approx. 2" now.
*Psalmopeus pulcher*


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jul 26, 2005)

*Got some new molts today!*

Got all new molts today! 

First:
*Brachypelma smithi (Mexican Redknee)*
Approx. 5" now and not yet a matured male   .






Secondly:
*Brachypelma albopilosum (Honduran Curlyhair)*
Approx. 1 1/4" now and unsexed.






Thirdly:
*Nhandu chromatus (Brazilian Red & White)*
Approx. 1/8" now after molting  :clap: BIG T HUH?  :? .






And Lastly:
*Haplopelma minax (Thailand Black)*
Approx. 1" now and unsexed.


----------



## rosehaired1979 (Jul 27, 2005)

What! My B.auratum didn't moult today? How Rude! LOL


----------



## ChrisNCT (Aug 1, 2005)

*More Molts 08-01-2005*

Well..here are some more to add to my ongoing list of molts for the first week of August 2005.

Updating pics as your reading this!

First:
*Brachypelma albopilosum (Honduran Curlyhair) *
Approx. 2" now and unsexed.






Second:
*Brachypelma vagans (Mexican Redrump) *
Approx. 1" now and unsexed.






Third:
*Chilobrachys huahini (Asian Fawn) *
Approx. 1" now and unsexed.






Fourth:
*Haplopelma minax (Thailand Black) *
Approx. 1" now and unsexed.






Fifth:
*Chromatopelma cyaenopubescens (Green Bottle Blue) *
Approx. 5 1/2" now and female.






Sixth:
*Acanthoscurria geniculata (Giant White Knee) *
Approx. 4" now and male


----------



## ChrisNCT (Aug 3, 2005)

*08-03-2005 More arrivals today*

I got some more new ones in today........13 to be exact showing appreciation to Garrick.

8 *Phormictopus cancerides* slings approx 1"












5 *Brachypelma vagans slings* approx. 3/4"


----------



## ChrisNCT (Aug 4, 2005)

*08-04-2005*

Had one new molt today.

My little 3/4" Costa Rican Tiger Rump (Cyclosternum fasciatum) Molted into a nice 1" + size.

From what I hear is that this species may be reclassified as another species other than Cyclosternum


----------



## ChrisNCT (Aug 5, 2005)

*08-05-2003 1 New Molt G. rosea*

Hello,

I am home on vacation for 3 weeks so I may get to see some molting action finally...... instaed of when I get home I usually find the post molts.


I am looking forward to seeing them.


Here is a little one that is molting right now.......
Doesn't it look comfortable?

*Grammastola rosea (Chilean Rose Hair)* 
Approx. 2" and sex is unknown.






*And now a Post Molt pic*


----------



## Jaden (Aug 5, 2005)

ChrisNCT I had to laugh when I lloked at your P. murinus picture. It looked to me as if the P. murinus was covering the cricket from a blast. Great pictures by the way. I want a camera.


----------



## ChrisNCT (Aug 7, 2005)

*08-07-2005 Some new additions!!!!!!*

Today's trip to Regal Reptiles / SCR Inverts in Rhode Island got me these beauties!

*Goliath Birdeater (Theraphosa blondi) * 7" Female






*Goliath Birdeater (Theraphosa blondi)* 6" Matured Male






*New Guinea Black Femur (Selenocosmia arndsti)* 4"






*Mexican Bloodleg (Aphonopelma bicoloratum)* 4"






*Dodoma Baboon (Pterinochilus lugardi)* 3" 






*Dodoma Baboon (Pterinochilus lugardi)* 4" 






*Voi Baboon (Eucratoscelus pachypus)* 4" 






*Voi Baboon (Eucratoscelus pachypus)* 3" 






*Thailand Zebra (Haplopelma albostriatum)* 3" 






*Antilles Pinktoe (Avicularia versicolor)* 3/4"






*Antilles Pinktoe (Avicularia versicolor)* 3/4"






*Antilles Pinktoe (Avicularia versicolor)* 3/4"






*Mexican Fire Leg (Brachypelma bohemi)* 4" Female






*Brazilian Emerald (Ephebopus uatuman)* 4"






*Vietnamese Tiger (Haplopelma sp. "longepedium")* 4"


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 7, 2005)

*Dang!*

Dang! Them T's are hot!


----------



## Goliath (Aug 7, 2005)

Very nice additions! :clap: 
Mike


----------



## ChrisNCT (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks Goliath!

Wait till you see my next visit that I am planning!

Scott...be prepared for the next trip if you think this one was big.    ;P  ;P 




			
				Goliath said:
			
		

> Very nice additions! :clap:
> Mike


----------



## rosehaired1979 (Aug 8, 2005)

While your up there you can add to my box of goodies to  So whenever we do this trade I will have other exciting goodies as well


----------



## Sean (Aug 8, 2005)

Are you sure that blondi(male) is mature at 6 inches? I thought they where close(in length) to females when they are mature. In the 8-9 inch range?


----------



## cloud711 (Aug 8, 2005)

great t's you got there.   :drool:


----------



## ChrisNCT (Aug 8, 2005)

Yep..he is matured..in the pic you can see the brown bulb on the palps. They may be bigger than 6" & 7",  I haven't measured them..just a guesstimate! 








I can't even get near these things withough fangs getting in the way! They are not like my male T. blondi that I hand raised from a sling. I traded him awhile back to a guy for breeding. And now I get these.....life is good!

As soon as they calm down a bit in thier new homes and on tape measures, I'll try the breeding with thew two and take some pics.




			
				Sean said:
			
		

> Are you sure that blondi(male) is mature at 6 inches? I thought they where close(in length) to females when they are mature. In the 8-9 inch range?


----------



## Sean (Aug 8, 2005)

ChrisNCT said:
			
		

> Yep..he is matured..in the pic you can see the brown bulb on the palps. They may be bigger than 6" & 7",  I haven't measured them..just a guesstimate!
> 
> I can't even get near these things withough fangs getting in the way! They are not like my male T. blondi that I hand raised from a sling. I traded him awhile back to a guy for breeding. And now I get these.....life is good!
> 
> As soon as they calm down a bit in thier new homes and on tape measures, I'll try the breeding with thew two and take some pics.


Oh ok, I was just curious. (I didnt mean to insult you if I did)


----------



## ChrisNCT (Aug 8, 2005)

Na...I'm not insulted.....

No reason to be sorry. 

I posted a pic above this post to show the size of them bulbs!


----------



## ChrisNCT (Aug 8, 2005)

*08-08-2005 Took in three more T's today!*

Thanks to a good friend of mine we did some trading today. I am happy to present these guys.

*Brachypelma sabulosum (Guatemalan Redrump) 1/2"*






*Brachypelma sabulosum (Guatemalan Redrump) 1/2"*






*Dodoma Baboon (Pterinochilus lugardi) 4" * 






*The funny thing is that tonight the P. lugardi gave me this!*
















Thanks for looking guys!


----------



## Hedorah99 (Aug 8, 2005)

Dang, was hoping it was a boy.  :8o  Oh well, she'll get one really lucky male soon hopefully.


----------



## evilarachnid (Aug 8, 2005)

*Removed quote with a ton of pictures.*

If you could post a pic of the Theraphosa Leblondi ( 7 inch Female).


----------



## evilarachnid (Aug 8, 2005)

Sorry about that  last post, I just saw the pic very nice.


----------



## ChrisNCT (Aug 9, 2005)

*08-09-2005 New Molt*

Well here is one of my favorites:

*Brachypelma vagans 4 1/4" Matured Male*
_He's got the deep black color, hooks and bulbs ready to go!_


----------



## ChrisNCT (Aug 12, 2005)

*08-12-2005 2 more T's today*

I got two more today of my favorite sp.

These are the Aphonopelma henzti.


One is about 4" and the other not far behind it about 3.5". Both came from a great guy (Stubby8th) Tom from Texas in on a trade. Very docile T's! They are like 8 legged Teddy bears.

Without further delay:

*Aphonopelma henzti # 1:*






*Aphonopelma henzti # 2:*


----------



## robustum1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi,
Very nice arndsti and uatuman,
best regards Jürgen


----------



## ChrisNCT (Aug 12, 2005)

I am soon getting one of each type of the Selenocosmia.

I can't wait till the E. uatuman molts! It needs one bad.

Thanks!


----------



## MizM (Aug 12, 2005)

What do you do for a living that you can afford all of these Ts, and where can I get a job application!  

Thanks, great pix!


----------



## ChrisNCT (Aug 12, 2005)

LOL.....MizM!

_"What do you do for a living that you can afford all of these Ts, and where can I get a job application! "_

I  work as a Toolmaker "Journeyman" and I make a decentpay.

 I do mostly T trades, but I do go on my shopping "sprees"      

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## stubby8th (Aug 13, 2005)

*Good looking spiders ya got there!*



			
				ChrisNCT said:
			
		

> I got two more today of my favorite sp.
> 
> These are the Aphonopelma henzti.
> 
> ...


For one reason or another people haven't gotten around to getting Aphonopelma henzti. They are one of the most docile species out there and tough as nails. They are not your basic 'brown' Aphonopelma either - when molted they are good-lookers! Their legs are so black they are blue, cephalothorax is this metalic-tan with black rump and a subtle all-over coat of red satae - one good-looking T! They are slow-growers and long-lived.


----------



## shogun804 (Aug 13, 2005)

i think it is odd as well that more people do not like Aphonopelma personaly i think it is due to the incredibley slow growth rate, and from a personal standpoint i bought an A seemani and was greatly disappointed and i wish i could get rid of it.


----------



## ChrisNCT (Aug 13, 2005)

*08-13-2005 G. aureostriata Molted today!*

My little Chaco Golden Knee (Grammastola aureostriata) molted today into a 2" T!    

Finally it's starting to look like an adult.


----------



## ChrisNCT (Aug 17, 2005)

*08-17-2005 Molting time*

Well had some molts today!


*Psalmopoeus irminia (Venezuelan Suntiger) * 
Approx. 2 3/4" now and unsexed.






*Brachypelma auratum (Mexican Flame Knee) * 
Approx. 2" now and unsexed.






*Eucratoscelus pachypus (Voi Baboon) * 
Approx. 4" now and Female.


----------



## brachy (Aug 18, 2005)

Hello
Very nice is her cowboy trausers


----------



## Gesticulator (Aug 18, 2005)

Extraordinary photos. Really impressive collection!


----------



## Mr Ed (Aug 18, 2005)

Great pics ChrisNCT, what kind of camera are you using and how many mega pix is it?


----------



## ChrisNCT (Aug 18, 2005)

Remember I use my hands and not a tripod. I also use sucky lighting! Soon that will be changed as much as I use this thing.

Here is what I use:
*Canon 6.3 EOS Digital Rebel*


----------



## Socrates (Aug 18, 2005)

ROFLMAO     

Hey, you forgot an important factor: PRICE.   

Just kidding, lol.

===
Wendy
===


----------



## Mr Ed (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks ChrisNCT, that answered my question fully, however I didn't find what size battery the remote control uses but that's ok. LOL Thanks again.


----------



## Apocalypstick (Aug 19, 2005)

Ummm, as usual Chris....
WOW !!!


----------



## ChrisNCT (Aug 23, 2005)

*08-23-2005 more molts*

*Chilobrachys fimbriatus (Indian Violet) * 
Approx. 3" now and sexed female.






*Eupalaestrus campestratus (Pink Zebra Beauty) * 
Approx. 3" now and sexed male.


----------



## Goliath (Aug 24, 2005)

Beautiful fimbriatus! :clap: 
Mike


----------



## ChrisNCT (Aug 24, 2005)

*08-24-2005 another molt   C. brachycephalus*

*Greater Horned Baboon (Ceratogyrus brachycephalus)*
1  1/4" unsexed


----------



## David DeVries (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks for the picture of the camera.  I want to get one and you have helped me make my choice.


----------



## ChrisNCT (Aug 26, 2005)

*08-26-2005 New T's a a Molt*

*New T's:*

*Cobalt Blue (Haplopelma lividum)*
_4" matured male w/ hooks and bulbs ready to go!_






*Unkown common name (Aphonopelma sp. "Borelli")*
_3 1/2" male_






*Cameroon Red (Hysterocrates gigas)*
_3 1/2" possible female_






*Equadorian Wooly Pinktoe (Avicularia huriana)*
_4" female_







*Fresh Molt:*

*Mexican Flame Knee (Brachypelma auratum)*
_2" sex unkown_


----------



## rosehaired1979 (Aug 26, 2005)

nice shots Chris


----------



## ChrisNCT (Sep 1, 2005)

*09-01-2005 Some new T's*

*Unknown (?)
4" Unknown sex*





*Mexican Red Rump (Brachypelma vagans)
4" female*





*Costa Rican Tiger Rump (Davis faciatum)
3" Unknown sex*





*Costa Rican Tiger Rump (Davis faciatum)
2" Unknown sex*


----------



## MikeW (Sep 1, 2005)

Nice new additions!  Those are some pretty looking Tiger Rumps.  

The unknown species one looks kind of like a blondi to me, or at least that's the first thing I thought of when I saw the picture... but I'm no expert... Are those black areas bald spots or is that the coloration of him?


----------



## ChrisNCT (Sep 7, 2005)

*09-07-2005 More Molts...bunch of them too!*

Well...here is a list and pics of what had molted over the holiday weekend.

Had lots of stuff to document when I got back.

*Guyanan Pinktoe (Avicularia avicularia)*
1" unknown sex






*Guyanan Pinktoe (Avicularia avicularia)*
1" unknown sex






*Guyanan Pinktoe (Avicularia avicularia)*
1" unknown sex






*Guyanan Pinktoe (Avicularia avicularia)*
1" unknown sex






*Guyanan Pinktoe (Avicularia avicularia)*
1" unknown sex






*Guyanan Pinktoe (Avicularia avicularia)*
1" unknown sex






*Costa Rican Zebra (Aphonopelma seemanni)*
4 1/2" Female






*Asian Fawn (Chilobrachys huahini)*
2" unknown sex






*Cameroon red (Hysterocrates gigas)*
3 1/2" Unknown sex






*Chinese Golden Tiger (Haplopelma schmidti)*
1 1/2" Unknown sex






*Cobalt Blue (Haplopelma lividum)*
4" Female






*Brazilian Red and White (Nhandu chromatus)*
5" Matured Male bulbs and spurs....ready to go!






*Haitian Brown (Phormictopus cancerides)*
1 1/2" Unknown sex


----------



## ChrisNCT (Sep 20, 2005)

*09-20-2005    8 nice T's in today's mail*

*Ivory Ornamental (Poecilotheria subfusca)
3" Unsexed*






*Usambar Baboon (Pterinochilus sp.)
5 1/2" female*






*Voi Baboon (Eucratoscelus pachypus)
2" female*






*Pink Zebra Beauty (Eupalaestrus campestratus)
5 1/2" female*






*Mexican Redknee (Brachypelma smithi)
4" possible male*






*Green Bottle Blue (Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens)
5 1/2" female & Gravid *  






*Chilean Rose (Grammostola rosea)
4" female*






*Dodoma Baboon (Pterinochilus lugardi)
5" female*


----------



## ChrisNCT (Sep 25, 2005)

*09-25-2005 Got some new stuff today*

*Chilean Rose (Grammastolla rosea)
5" female*






*Brazilian Black (Grammastolla pulchra)
1/2" unsexed*






*Chilean Rose (Grammastolla rosea)
4" female*






*Mexican Redrump (Brachypelma vagans)
5" female*






*Cobalt Blue (Haplopelma lividum)
4" female*






*Cobalt Blue (Haplopelma lividum)
4" matured male*


----------



## Jaden (Sep 25, 2005)

*Great pictues.*

Like always your pictures look wonderful. It's nice to see pictures of the tarantulas I'm about to get. Will be even better when I get to see and hold them myself. I'm a bit biased but the babies I'm going to be getting are the best pictures on this post (Just joking.).


----------



## stubby8th (Sep 26, 2005)

Just outstanding! Great photography as always. Nice . . . nice . . . nice!


----------



## ChrisNCT (Oct 3, 2005)

*10-04-2005 More Molts and new T's*

*NEW T'S*
*Venezuelan Red-Striped Pinktoe (Avicularia minatrix)
3/4" unsexed*






*Venezuelan Red-Striped Pinktoe (Avicularia minatrix)
3/4" unsexed*







*MOLTS*
*Honduran Curlyhair (Brachypelma albopilosum)
2 1/2"*






*Kilimanjaro Mustard Baboon (Pterinochilus chordatus)
4" female*






*Oklahoma Brown (Aphonopelma hentzi)
4 1/2" female*






*Usambar Baboon (Pterinochilus sp.)
2 1/2" unsexed*






*Giant White Knee (Acanthoscurria geniculata)
6" female*






*Haitian Brown (Phormictopus cancerides)
2" unsexed*






*Mexican Redrump (Brachypelma vagans)
2 1/2" unsexed*


----------



## syndicate (Oct 3, 2005)

very nice!that curlyhair is really starting to show colors.i need to come get him!


----------



## ChrisNCT (Oct 6, 2005)

*10-05-2005 molts*

*Indian Violet (Chilobrachys fimbriatus ) 
Approx. 3 1/2" now and sexed female.*


----------



## Captante (Oct 6, 2005)

Beautiful pics Chris.... your new Indian Violet just made my PC's wallpaper!


----------



## ChrisNCT (Oct 6, 2005)

*10-06-2005 Just Molted today*

*Mexican Fireleg (Brachypelma boehmei)
4" male Non-Matured*


----------



## syndicate (Oct 6, 2005)

very sick!!!!amazing colors in that b.boehmei


----------



## ChrisNCT (Oct 9, 2005)

*10-08-2005 More molts!*

I had allot molt sometime in the night!

*Guyanan Pinktoe (Avicularia avicularia)
1 1/4" unsexed*






*Guyanan Pinktoe (Avicularia avicularia)
1 1/4" unsexed*






*Guyanan Pinktoe (Avicularia avicularia)
1 1/4" unsexed*






*Guyanan Pinktoe (Avicularia avicularia)
1 1/4" unsexed*






*Mexican Redrump (Brachypelma vagans)
2" unsexed*






*Mexican Redrump (Brachypelma vagans)
1" unsexed*






*Brazilian Red and White (Nhandu chromatus)
3/4" unsexed*






*Brazilian Salmon (Lasiodora parahybana)
4 1/2" male immature*






*Kilimanjaro Mustard Baboon Light (Pterinochilus chordatus)
4 1/2" female*






*Brazilian Black (Grammastola pulchra)
1" unsexed*


----------



## ChrisNCT (Nov 15, 2005)

*New Stuff in today*

Hello and thanks for checking this thread out!

I got some new stuff in today that has been long awaited for. I got this awesome package from James (Jaden) here on the Arachnoboards.

From here I go to post a great review!

Enjoy these pics!

Picture of the lot






*Chilean Rose (Grammostola rosea)* Matured Male 4"






*Chilean Rose (Grammostola rosea)* 3 1/2" Female






*Chilean Rose (Grammostola rosea)* 2 1/2" Unssexed






*Chilean Rose (Grammostola rosea)* 4" Possible Male






Chilean Rose (_Grammostola rosea_) 2 1/2" Unsexed






*Chilean Rose (Grammostola rosea)* Matured Male 5"






*Chilean Rose RCF (Grammostola rosea)* 1" unsexed






*Brazilian Salmon (Lasiodora parahybana)* 3" unsexed






*Texas Tan (Aphonopelma anax)* 3 1/2" Possible Male






*Honduran Curlyhair (Brachypelma albopilosum)* 3" unsexed






*Honduran Curlyhair (Brachypelma albopilosum)* 3" unsexed






*Dodoma Baboon / Fort Hall (Pterinochilus lugardi)* 4 1/2" Female






*Mexican Golden Redrump (Brachypelma ruhnaui)* 1 1/2" unsexed






*"Usambara" TCF (Pterinochilus murinus)* 3" female






*"Summerville" (Aphonopelma sp.)* 1/4" 






*"Summerville" (Aphonopelma sp.)* 1/4"






*Southern Stripeless Scorpion (Vaejovis carolinianus)* 1"






*Emperor Scorpion (Pandinus emperator)* 6"






*10 or so Adult Breeder Orange Headed Roaches*

*100 or Orange Headed Roach babies*


----------



## syndicate (Nov 15, 2005)

very nice!!


----------



## Lorgakor (Nov 16, 2005)

Wow Chris, that's alot of rosies! Very nice new additions, and great pictures! I love the little _B. ruhnaui_.


----------



## ChrisNCT (Dec 6, 2005)

*12-06-2005 New T in today*

I got this new little girl in today! She is wonderful and very colorful. I am really happy to have her here! I can't get enough of redknees.

*Mexican Redknee (Brachypelma smithi)*


----------



## P. Novak (Dec 6, 2005)

WOW! 

aw your real lucky!!! shes a beaut! i wish i had the money to get those redknees at that size!


----------



## Jmadson13 (Dec 9, 2005)

Wonderful photos Chris


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jan 12, 2006)

*01-12-2005 New Addtions*

Here are some new additions:

*Hauhini Birdspider (Chilobrachys hauhini)* 1.5" unk.






*Hauhini Birdspider (Chilobrachys hauhini)* 1" unk.






*Oklahoma Brown (Aphonopelma hentzi)* 3.5" unk.






*Costa Rican Zebra (Aphonopelma seemanni)* 3.5" female






*Usambara Baboon (Pterinochilus murinus)* 4" matured male






*Honduran Curlyhair (Brachypelma albopilosum)* 1/2" unk.






*Honduran Curlyhair (Brachypelma albopilosum)* 1/2" unk.






*Usambara Baboon (Pterinochilus murinus)* 4" female






*Trinidad Chevron (Psalmopoeus cambridgei)* 1" unk.






*Honduran Curlyhair (Brachypelma albopilosum)* 1 1/2" unk.






and last a non T

*Red Thick-tail  (Babycurus jacksoni)* 3/4"


----------



## Lorgakor (Jan 12, 2006)

Great pics Chris! I see you are working hard on that wish list!


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jan 12, 2006)

Heck ya man!  And only 12 days into the year and 353 more to go! More soon to be added. I am looking at a package of like 15-20 more in a group buy right now.


----------



## Beardo (Jan 13, 2006)

The new additions are looking good Chris!


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jan 21, 2006)

*01-21-2006 New Molts*

Here are some more molts the past two days or so.....  enjoy the pics!


*Guyana Pinktoe (Avicularia avicularia)* unsexed 2"






*Summerville (Aphonopelma sp.)* unsexed 1/2"






*Antilles Pinktoe (Avicularia versicolor)* unsexed 1"






*Rose Hair (Grammostola rosea)* unsexed 1"






*Ornamental Baboon (Heteroscodra maculata)* unsexed 3/4"






*Trinidad Chevron (Psalmopoeus cambridgei)* unsexed 2"






*Asian Fawn (Chilobrahys huahini)* unsexed 2"






*Asian Fawn (Chilobrahys huahini)* unsexed 2"


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jan 28, 2006)

*01-28-2006 Many New Additions!*

Well............. I got a couple more T's in today and thought that I would share pics of them! Enjoy!
None of them are repeats. There are allot of mulitples in this package!

*Costa Rican Zebra (Aphonopelma seemanni)*
4" female






*Indian Violet  (Chilobrachys fimbriatus)*
2 1/2" unsexed






*Indian Violet  (Chilobrachys fimbriatus)*
2 1/2" unsexed






*Indian Violet  (Chilobrachys fimbriatus)*
2 1/2" unsexed






*King Baboon (Citharischius crawshayi)*
2 1/2" unsexed






*Hauhini Birdspider (Chilobrachys hauhini)*
2 1/2" unsexed






*Hauhini Birdspider (Chilobrachys hauhini) *
2 1/2" unsexed






*Tanzanian Stoutleg (Eucratoscelus pachypus)*
3 1/2" female






*Brazilian Black (Grammostola pulchra)*
4 1/2" matured male






*Cobalt Blue (Haplopelma lividum)*
4 1/2" female






*(Haplopelma sp.)*
2 1/2" unsexed






*(Haplopelma sp.)*
2 1/2" unsexed






*Hercules Baboon (Hysterocrates hercules)*
2" unsexed






*Panama Blonde (Psalmopoeus pulcher)*
2 1/2" unsexed






*Panama Blonde (Psalmopoeus pulcher)*
2 1/2" unsexed






*Panama Blonde (Psalmopoeus pulcher)* 
2 1/2" unsexed






*Redslate Ornamental (Poecilotheria rufilata)*
4" unsexed






*Redslate Ornamental (Poecilotheria rufilata) *
4" unsexed






*Equadorian Bloom (Pamphobeteus sp.)*
2 1/2" unsexed






*Equadorian Bloom (Pamphobeteus sp.)*
2 1/2" unsexed






*Venezuelan Sun Tiger (Psalmopoeus irminia)*
5" female






*White Striped Birdeater (Nhandu chromatus)*
2" unsexed






*White Striped Birdeater (Nhandu chromatus)*
1" unsexed






*White Striped Birdeater (Nhandu chromatus)*
1 1/2" unsexed


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jan 28, 2006)

great pics, awesome spiders, and love the series of molts.  what kind of camera are you using?


----------



## Wolvie56X (Jan 28, 2006)

wow  nice new additions    they look awesome


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jan 29, 2006)

Here is what my room looks like now! Now all I need is abotu 500 more T's and about 200 more Scorps!


----------



## MRL (Jan 29, 2006)

Great collection you got there. Is that mature male G. Pulchra going to be put to use?


----------



## ChrisNCT (Feb 5, 2006)

I am using the Canon EOS Digital Rebel



			
				xgrafcorex said:
			
		

> great pics, awesome spiders, and love the series of molts.  what kind of camera are you using?


----------



## ChrisNCT (Feb 5, 2006)

Yep..he will be going to Debbie and Scott.....   our fearless leaders   ;P   !




			
				MRL said:
			
		

> Great collection you got there. Is that mature male G. Pulchra going to be put to use?


----------



## Larkin (Feb 5, 2006)

Your room looks very impressive!! Congratulations! 
I'm a bit jealous 
How many monsters have you got there?


----------



## ChrisNCT (Feb 5, 2006)

158 as of today...thanks!


----------



## becca81 (Feb 5, 2006)

Larkin said:
			
		

> How many monsters have you got there?


WAY too many.  In fact, he needs to get rid of quite a few... you have my address, Chris.


----------



## Mr Ed (Feb 6, 2006)

becca81 said:
			
		

> WAY too many.  In fact, he needs to get rid of quite a few... you have my address, Chris.


Do you have mine, if not I'll give it to ya. lol  
I'm up to 29, not 158 but enough to pacify the addiction....for now.


----------



## MarknMiami (Feb 6, 2006)

ChrisNCT said:
			
		

> 158 as of today...thanks!


Amazing collection Chris!...Cheers!


----------



## Socrates (Feb 6, 2006)

becca81 said:
			
		

> WAY too many.  In fact, he needs to get rid of quite a few... you have my address, Chris.



I totally agree with Becca about the "WAY" too many.  Since he's got my address as well, how about we share the excess, Becca?  

---
Wendy
---


----------



## ChrisNCT (Feb 24, 2006)

Too many? There is never too many.


----------



## ChrisNCT (Feb 24, 2006)

*02-24-2006 New Molts*

Haven't posted in awhile so I thought that I would update my picture thread.

*Guyana Pinktoe (Avicularia avicularia) 2" unsexed*






*Antilles Pinktoe (Avicularia versicolor) 1 1/2" unsexed*






*Honduran Curlyhair (Brachypelma albopilosum) 1" unsexed*






*Mexican Redrump (Brachypelma smithi) 5 1/2" female*






*Chilean Rose Hair (Grammostola rosea) 1" unsexed*


----------



## Socrates (Feb 24, 2006)

Terrific pictures, Chris.  

IF your A. avicularia turns out to be a male, and IF you don't have any females for him, or even if you do, and he still has some "juice" left when he's done.....I know someone with a "new" girl, who'd LOVE to borrow him.  

---
Wendy
---


----------



## ChrisNCT (Feb 24, 2006)

Hopefully it will be some time before I find out that it is a male. This one is one of the few of 20 slings that made it.

If it is a male and ready for breeding. I will contact you Wendy!

They sure are fun to watch. Waiving thier arms all over the place when they walk.


----------



## Bigboy (Feb 25, 2006)

That Rosie is looking awefully cute.


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Feb 25, 2006)

Fantastic T's! I love your pampho :drool:


----------



## ChrisNCT (Apr 8, 2006)

*Molt Updates 04-08-2006*

Had some molts recently and would like to share.

*Aphonopelma sp. "Summerville" 1/2" unsexed*






*Guyana Pinktoe (Avicularia avicularia) 2 3/4" unsexed*






*Honduran Curlyhair (Brachypelma albopilosum) 1 1/2" unsexed*






*Honduran Curlyhair (Brachypelma albopilosum) 4" female*






*Asian Fawn (Chilobrachys huahini) 3 1/2" female*


----------



## ChrisNCT (Apr 13, 2006)

*04-13-2006 New T's*

I got only 2 slings today. They were from a loan. I guess we didn't have much luck with the sack. It went well until the 2nd instar molts.


 The species is a Cobalt Blue (_Haplopelma lividum_)


----------



## fortgeorge (May 4, 2006)

Wow, very nice pics! So many beautiful specimens.


----------



## ChrisNCT (May 30, 2006)

*05-30-2006 New T's and molts*

It's been awhile since I last updated my molts and new T's.

*Here are some that I just got in:*

*Avicularia metallica (Whitetoe) 4" Female*






*Pterinochilus murinus (Usambara Baboon) 3" unsexed*






*Pterinochilus murinus (Usambara Baboon) 3.5" unsexed*






*Poecilotheria regalis (Indian Ornamental) 3" unsexed*






*Poecilotheria rufilata (Redslate Ornamental) 3" unsexed*







*Here are some that have molted recently*


*Avicularia avicularia (Guyana Pinktoe) 3" unsexed*






*Aphonopelma seemanni (Costa Rican Zebra) 1" unsexed*






*Grammostolla rosea (Chilean Rosehair) 4" male unmatured*






*Halpopelma lividum (Cobalt Blue) 1" unsexed*






*Psalmopoeus irminia (Venezuelan Suntiger) 5" female*






*Davus fasciatum (Costa Rican Tiger Rump) 2" Matured Male*


----------



## kitty_b (May 30, 2006)

now i see why you wanted my girl!


----------



## stubby8th (May 30, 2006)

Awsome photgraphy, as usual sir!
Always a pleasure checking on your updates - keep um commin'!
I don't know about y'all, but they've gone nuts with the molting 5 this week - 3 of them yesterday!!


----------



## ChrisNCT (May 30, 2006)

kitty_b said:
			
		

> now i see why you wanted my girl!


Yep....Lauren..those are my next project! Would you be interested in a couple slings (donataion) if I get any?


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jun 1, 2006)

*06-01-2006 Got new T's*

Got some new stuff in today and thought I would share

*Cyclosternum fasciatum (Costa Rican tigerrump) 3.5" female*






*Poecilotheria regalis (Indian ornamental) 5.5" female*






*Poecilotheria ornata (Fringed ornamental) 2.5" unsexed*






*Grammostola rosea (Chilean rose) 5" female*






*Grammostola rosea (Chilean rose) 4.5" female*






*Heteroscodra maculata (Ornamental Baboon) 3.5" female*






*Chilobrachys fimbriatus (Indian Violet) 2" unsexed*






*Chilobrachys fimbriatus (Indian Violet) 1.5" unsexed*


----------



## kitty_b (Jun 1, 2006)

i'm so proud of my girl. be sure she gets pregnant 

i wish i had known you were getting a h. maculata... i have a 3" male i'm looking to trade/sell..


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jun 1, 2006)

I'll try! I had missed my H. maculata that I want more....I'd be happy with about 9 more. 10 is a good number! 




			
				kitty_b said:
			
		

> i'm so proud of my girl. be sure she gets pregnant
> 
> i wish i had known you were getting a h. maculata... i have a 3" male i'm looking to trade/sell..


----------



## Beardo (Jun 1, 2006)

Lookin good man! Enjoy the new additions.


----------



## syndicate (Jun 2, 2006)

nice one bro!!got some pokies  
lookin good


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jun 9, 2006)

*06-09-2006 Got 11 New Additions*

Here's the 11 T's that I just got in today.       

_Many thanks goes out to Manny (MRL) for the safe arrival and well packing of my new pets._

*Aphonopelma anax (Texas Tan) 3" Female*






*Avicularia avicularia (Guyana Pinktoe) 2" Unsexed*






*Brachypelma vagans (Mexican Redrump) 2" Unsexed*






*Brachypelma vagans (Mexican Redrump) 2" Unsexed*






*Grammastolla aureostriata (Chaco Golden Knee) 3" Unsexed*






*Haplopelma schmidti (Chinese Golden Tiger) 5 1/2" Female*






*Megaphobema robustum (Columbian Giant Redleg) 4" Unsexed*






*Poecilotheria regalis (Indian Ornamental) 4" Unsexed*






*Poecilotheria regalis (Indian Ornamental) 4" Unsexed*






*Poecilotheria regalis (Indian Ornamental) 4" Unsexed*






*Poecilotheria regalis (Indian Ornamental) 4" Unsexed*


----------



## MRL (Jun 9, 2006)

Chris, the pictures are great! Enjoy your new additions. The amount of regalis you have makes me jealous.


----------



## syndicate (Jun 10, 2006)

hell yeah!nice one man!


----------



## stubby8th (Jun 11, 2006)

Wow! Some great Ts my friend - Keep 'um comming!!


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks Tom,

My favorite out of all the new ones is the Megaphobema robustum (Columbian Giant Redleg) 4".

I think I will give it the name Mori.


----------



## becca81 (Jun 11, 2006)

Very nice new additions, Chris! :clap: :clap: :clap: 
The _P. regalis_ is gorgeous!

Remember that image re-sizer I sent you?  Set it on "small."


----------



## MRL (Jun 11, 2006)

ChrisNCT said:
			
		

> I think I will give it the name Mori.


I saw that thread before it got edited.. that is hilarious


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jul 9, 2006)

*Got some new ones today at White Plains Show in NY*

*Brachypelma pallidum Rose Grey Female 3"*






*Poecilotheria regalis Indian Ornamental Matured Male 4"*






*Poecilotheria regalis Indian Ornamental Female 5"*






*Acanthoscurria sp.	Female 3"*






*Cyriopagopus sp. "Blue" Unknown 1/2"*


----------



## syndicate (Jul 10, 2006)

hell yeah man!made out nice today


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jul 10, 2006)

I like the pallidum :drool: . Believe it or not I purchased NO spiders today. lol


----------



## Arietans (Jul 10, 2006)

Being rather new to this forum, it took me awhile to get through all your pics. I am very impressed. With your T's and your photography.

The "Poecilotheria regalis Indian Ornamental Female 5" " is gorgeous. Very very WOW!


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jul 10, 2006)

Many thanks! 




			
				Arietans said:
			
		

> Being rather new to this forum, it took me awhile to get through all your pics. I am very impressed. With your T's and your photography.
> 
> The "Poecilotheria regalis Indian Ornamental Female 5" " is gorgeous. Very very WOW!


----------



## regalis (Jul 10, 2006)

How many different species you got ?


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jul 10, 2006)

If you click on my name and go into my profile.....you can see my list.


----------



## tacoma0680 (Jul 11, 2006)

hey thanks alot of people dont get to see what one looks like molting great pics


----------



## ChrisNCT (Aug 2, 2006)

*08-02-2006 New Molts*

Well..over the past couple days I have had a bunch of molts.

*Indian Ornamental (Poecilotheria regalis)*






*Indian Ornamental(Poecilotheria regalis) *






*Brazilian Salmon (Lasiodora parahybana)*






*Costa Rican Zebra (Aphonopelma seemanni) *






*Costa Rican Zebra (Aphonopelma seemanni)* 






*Costa Rican Zebra (Aphonopelma seemanni) *






*Costa Rican Zebra (Aphonopelma seemanni) *






*Chaco Golden Knee (Grammastolla aureostriata) *


----------



## syndicate (Aug 2, 2006)

p regalis are looking nice man!


----------



## becca81 (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice pics as usual, Chris.

Very cool how all 3 _A. seemani_ molted on the same day.  Now get busy finding a mature male and getting some more of these CB in the hobby!


----------



## ChrisNCT (Mar 23, 2007)

*03-23-2007 Update*

I have been neglecting my thread so I have been told   !

It's true though...I should post more. I will from now on!

Without further dealy...the new additions


*Hysterocrates gigas "Cameroon Baboon"*






*Hysterocrates gigas "Cameroon Baboon"*






*Hysterocrates gigas "Cameroon Baboon"*






*Avicularia versicolor "Antilles Pinktoe"* 






*Avicularia versicolor "Antilles Pinktoe"*






*Avicularia avicularia "Guyana Pinktoe"*






*Avicularia avicularia "Guyana Pinktoe"*






*Avicularia avicularia "Guyana Pinktoe"*






*Avicularia avicularia "Guyana Pinktoe"*






*Tapinauchenius gigas "Orange Treespider"*






*Tapinauchenius gigas "Orange Treespider"*






*22 of these little Hysterocrates sp. slings*


----------



## Lorgakor (Mar 23, 2007)

Man those little Avics are cute! Really makes me want some more. Thanks for the update Chris, I always enjoy your thread.


----------



## EDED (Mar 23, 2007)

the last one is my personal favorite  

those red tipped tarsi/metatarsi will go away as they get old, i think all Hysterocrates babies have them.

Chris, in the future can you save the molts from those bigger juvies? interested in looking at some parts and compare.


----------



## ChrisNCT (Mar 23, 2007)

*03-23-2007 update molt*

I had my female Haplopelma longipes molt last week. I don't think it really is a longipes but anyways....here she is


----------



## Natemass (Mar 23, 2007)

hey hey nice ts


----------



## EDED (Mar 23, 2007)

Chris, that looks Ornithoctonus 

whatever it is definitely NOT H. longipes, i have pics of proven longipes for you to compare

also, if you have saved the molt i can tell you if it is Ornithoctonus aureotibialis(probably not) or Ornithoctonus andersoni(maybe) or Ornithoctonus sp. "Malthai" (most likely)

can you post a picture of its abdomen?


----------



## Anastasia (Mar 24, 2007)

Sweet!, T-room is open  

P.S. Thanatos jes shed and ready to go


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Mar 24, 2007)

fantastic pics:clap: :worship:


----------



## TRON (Mar 24, 2007)

What can I say? You really have an amazing collection. Great shots too man.
Congratulations.


----------



## Sunar (Mar 24, 2007)

Nice looking T's, Mr. I need 4854848 of every one.  If only I could purchase in such bulk like you can! 

~Fred


----------



## ChrisNCT (Mar 25, 2007)

*Just got a bunch more T's*

Got 19 more T's today  

*Pamphobeteus sp. “Ecuadorian Bloom”*






*Eucratoscelus pachypus “Stout Leg Baboon”*






*Aphonopelma sp.*






*Hysterocrates  gigas “Cameroon Baboon”*






*Brachypelma vagans “Mexican Red Rump”*






*Citharischius  crawshayi “King  Baboon”*






*Lasiodora parahybana “Brazilian Salmon”*






*Aphonopelma seemanni “Costa Rican Zebra”*






*Nhandu chromatus “Brazilian Red & White”*






*Nhandu chromatus “Brazilian Red & White”*






*Ephebopus murinus “Skeleton Tarantula”*






*Pterinochilus murinus “Usamabara Baboon”*






*Pterinochilus murinus “Usamabara Baboon”*






*Pterinochilus murinus “Usamabara Baboon”*






*Pterinochilus murinus “Usamabara Baboon”*






*Pterinochilus lugardi “Dodoma Baboon”*






*Avicularia  avicularia “Guyana Pinktoe”*






*Avicularia  versicolor “Martinique Birdeater”*






*Cyclosternum spinopaltus “Paraguay Grey”*


----------



## syndicate (Mar 25, 2007)

hey those look familiar  
thanks chris.glad they have a good home over there


----------



## Ando55 (Mar 25, 2007)

Wow Chris those last 2 sets of additions should be tagged "Welcome to Baboon and Pinktoe Camp"  and on a side note, other species found in Africa and South America.   That's a few gigas, tons of hysterocrates sp., Avics and OBT's! Oo yah you didn't forget to get a few North American Ts as well.


----------



## Bothrops (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice additions, really impressive!!

All the T's are very beautiful but that _Ephebopus murinus _and obviously those _Pterinochilus_ are AWESOME!!!


----------



## regalis (Apr 4, 2007)

ChrisNCT said:


> *Haplopelma schmidti (Chinese Golden Tiger) 5 1/2" Female*


wow..  Chris your Haplopelma schmidti female is breathtaking..got any more pics of her ??


----------



## Natemass (Apr 4, 2007)

im liking the new pics man keep em coming, i kinda want to see some enclosure pics


----------



## cheetah13mo (Apr 4, 2007)

Love additions. Quite a collection. I like the little lugardi. Very nice pics.


----------



## regalis (Apr 4, 2007)

regalis said:


> wow..  Chris your Haplopelma schmidti female is breathtaking..got any more pics of her ??


I will post this on this site..Hehe.that chris will see that was posted today..


----------



## Bear Foot Inc (Apr 4, 2007)

ChrisNCT said:


> I had my female Haplopelma longipes molt last week. I don't think it really is a longipes but anyways....here she is


Hey Chris,
Is that the longipes you got from me? I got her from Tarantulas Inc. So if its not a longipes i'll email them and see what it is.
Samuel


----------



## ChrisNCT (Apr 4, 2007)

Yep..thats the one I got from you. I have had many H. longipes and this is def. not one of those. 

I think this may be one of those Ornithoctonus sp.


----------



## Bear Foot Inc (Apr 4, 2007)

Drat! I'll send them an email and see whats up. Oh and any idea of the difference in value? If its much I'll see if i can get an refund from them and then I'll send it to you. If not then i hope we are good to go. How have they been doing BTW?
~Samuel


----------



## ChrisNCT (Apr 6, 2007)

*04-03-2007*

Here's a nice T that you dont see everyday! 4" Sexed female on this molt.

*Cyclosternum spinopaltus "Paraguay Grey"*


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 6, 2007)

That is one beautiful T Chris! I haven't even seen that T yet. Whats the size?


----------



## ChrisNCT (Apr 6, 2007)

She's about 4" now.....


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 6, 2007)

Does that mean shes full grown or almost full grown since shes a Cyclosternum spp.


----------

